# Holding females in a medicated tank



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

is there possible harm to a holding female in a tank being treated for bloat? fry?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've treated with JPC without any problems to holding moms or fry, but if you use something stronger than that such as Clout, I think there could be more potential for long term damage to developing fry.

Kim


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

What Kim said. I recently treated a tank with a holding lab 2X with JPC and didn't affect mom or babies . . .


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i went with the JPC product and just adminstered it to the tank. As of right now, I've 4 fish hovering close to the bottom looking distressed.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

when do you typically see improvement in the tank? not sure if the hovering fish will make it, we'll c


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

still waiting, one might not make it through the night, but the others appear to be holding on, fingers crossed


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I never had any negative effects from JPC. No distress in any fish, not even the ones I was specifically treating. You might want to do an immediate water change and reconsider your approach. I also immediately boost my aerator if fish seem distressed in their breathing . . .


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

you might have misunderstood me, they were distressed prior, I think it's working a little bit...........I also added almost a cup of epsom salt, Kim said it would help as a laxitive, so now we wait :roll:


----------

